# Help! Temporary family accommodation required in Nicosia



## manx (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi,

We're a family of four moving permanently to Cyprus in September. We've been looking for temporary family accommodation in Nicosia before renting longer term. None of the hotels seem to do family rooms - does anybody know of any apartments that would be suitable to rent for say three weeks, preferably near the American International School.

Thanks.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

manx said:


> Hi,
> 
> We're a family of four moving permanently to Cyprus in September. We've been looking for temporary family accommodation in Nicosia before renting longer term. None of the hotels seem to do family rooms - does anybody know of any apartments that would be suitable to rent for say three weeks, preferably near the American International School.
> 
> Thanks.


there is a place near the American Embassy but it's name escapes me. They have short term appartments. maybe someone else knows the name and contact info. it's in engomi.


----------



## atw26 (May 23, 2009)

theresoon said:


> there is a place near the American Embassy but it's name escapes me. They have short term appartments. maybe someone else knows the name and contact info. it's in engomi.


That's Lordos Hotel Apartments. There's this very outdated website (so outdated it lists prices in CYP!!) . I checked visitcyprus.com (Cyprus Tourism Organisation website) which has the '2009 indicative price list' and the 2 bdrm max is 90E, 1bdrm max is 65E. Contact info from visitcyprus.com: phone number is the same: +357 22 671 039, email:	[email protected] (I don't know how good they are about answering email so would suggest you call).

I'm not sure what a family room consists of. 

The closest stay to the AISC at the moment is probably the recently opened Almond Business Suites: http://www.almond-businesshotel.com . It's at most a 10 min walk from AISC so even though they target business folks, I would think their proximity would be a big incentive to see if they could work with your circumstances.

There's also Shortlets.com.cy though on their pricing page they say that max occupancy is 2 persons per flat unless otherwise agreed. I assume you'll be 2 adults, 2 children? Their website says they have apartments throughout town so maybe they'll have something close to the school.

Further afield, Crown Inn Hotel has "Family room (2 connected rooms)". It's even further than Lordos Hotel Apts from AISC so something to keep in mind. It's was also recently renovated (but less recently than Almond!) and my sis stayed there when she came for a visit. At that time, there were people who were staying there temporarily for work purposes - my point being that they have had people stay there longer-term.

Not too far from Crown Inn Hotel, but definitely further from AISC, is Averof Hotel 
When my sis brought her family along, they stayed there for a few nights and they did get put in the five-person family room even though they were only three. Pretty basic accommodation.

One final option is Sky Hotel . They have triple and quadruple rooms listed on their website. It's downtown so closer than Crown Inn and Averof but still a good hm, 25 mins walk from AISC.

Let us know what (if anything!) worked for you!


----------



## manx (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the info ! - We'll try some of those places you listed.

At the moment we've got a quote from the Almond Business Suites and a cheaper one from Cleopatra Hotel Apartments. The Almond looks great, and have heard that although Cleopatra is cheaper it's older and a bit run down - both very close to AISC so trying to decide which to go for. Have discounted Averof and Crown due to the distance but will give Lordos a go.


----------



## mesaka (Mar 2, 2009)

manx said:


> Thanks for all the info ! - We'll try some of those places you listed.
> 
> At the moment we've got a quote from the Almond Business Suites and a cheaper one from Cleopatra Hotel Apartments. The Almond looks great, and have heard that although Cleopatra is cheaper it's older and a bit run down - both very close to AISC so trying to decide which to go for. Have discounted Averof and Crown due to the distance but will give Lordos a go.


I just returned this evening from Nicosia (successful househunting - yippee!) I stayed at the Averof and it was extremely rundown and, in my opinion, looked rather dirty. I wouldn't recommend it!


----------



## atw26 (May 23, 2009)

manx said:


> At the moment we've got a quote from the Almond Business Suites and a cheaper one from Cleopatra Hotel Apartments. The Almond looks great, and have heard that although Cleopatra is cheaper it's older and a bit run down - both very close to AISC so trying to decide which to go for.


The nice thing about Cleopatra is that it's got a pool. AFAIK, it's not hotel apartments though - just a regular hotel.


----------

